# [SOLVED] Radio help PLEASE!!



## Lukebass24 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a 89 ford probe, and the radio doesnt work. When you turn it on the speakers turn on but the radio is blank and doesnt work, same story with the cd player. Suggestions will be greatly appreciated because silent car rides are boring. thank you


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Radio help PLEASE!!*

The first thing to check will be the power supply. If you can find the owner's manual it will list the fuse location and number designation. Amperage must not excede original specs. Check fuses first.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Radio help PLEASE!!*



SABL said:


> The first thing to check will be the power supply. If you can find the owner's manual it will list the fuse location and number designation. Amperage must not excede original specs. Check fuses first.


 As stated the unit is working, but not completely so check all fuse panels. There are a few head units that use two fuses not one only, all late model cars have two fuse panels, use a test light make sure there are none blown.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Radio help PLEASE!!*

factory amplifier!!!! need to bypass it or integrate it.


----------



## Lukebass24 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Radio help PLEASE!!*

figured it out it was the dome light fuse and not the radio fuse causing it
thanks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Radio help PLEASE!!*

They used the interior lighting circuit to pull power for the radio. Be careful of a drained battery if you leave the radio on.

I will mark this thread as solved...thanks for letting us know!!


----------

